# Introduction from a long time lurker



## BeetleJuice53 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello all 
I figured it's time to introduce myself after a couple of years of reading other's post's 

A little about me, mid 60's married 43 years my wife is 5 years older. .

I had a really intense one sided EA some years ago and reading here helped me greatly to clear the "cob webs" from my head. 

Thanks to all of you who put your heart & soul online to help others.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. We look forward to having you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------

